# Need Excel Formula to convert formula to value



## Lairdrice (Sep 13, 2008)

In Col A I have the date, formatted as yy-mm-dd
In Col B I have a formula: "=A1", formatted as ddd

That means that Col B displays the "day of the week" as text

There are other columns with stuff in them...

In Col F, I want to do a formula ONLY IF that row is not a Sat or Sun.

=If(OR(A1<>"Sat",A1<>"Sun"),"Formula goes here","Sorry its a weekend")

Of course, that formula doesn't work because Col B is a formula, not the text.

Without creating a new column that has a static PasteValues of the displayed text in Col B, is this possible?

Thanks!


----------



## David M58 (May 20, 2008)

Here's one way to do it. You can use a formula in column F such as:

=IF(AND(TEXT(A1,"ddd")<>"Sat",TEXT(A1,"ddd")<>"Sun"),"Formula goes here","Sorry its a weekend")


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Lairdrice,

Try:
=IF(MOD(A1,7)>1,"Formula goes here","Sorry its a weekend")
or:
=IF(MOD(B1,7)>1,"Formula goes here","Sorry its a weekend")


----------

